# T4/T3 question



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Do our bodies use all the T4 given in a tablet...or does it just use what it needs on a day to day basis assuming we can convert to t3 properly and we urinate the rest of the T4 out that we don't use? Can't seem to find any literature on this. Thanks :winking0014:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Do our bodies use all the T4 given in a tablet...or does it just use what it needs on a day to day basis assuming we can convert to t3 properly and we urinate the rest of the T4 out that we don't use? Can't seem to find any literature on this. Thanks :winking0014:


T4 takes about 8 weeks to build up in your system. It enters your cells and most of the conversion takes place in the liver and other bodily organs.

Here is a good article to read..........
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormone


----------

